# Very mouthy year old golden



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

bumping up


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

First of all, most Golden puppies are mouthy. It's a very common issue. Get her a toy to hold on to. When someone comes over, give her the toy. No greetings unless she's holding onto it. Continue using the leash for control until she understands. Can't use your mouth for mouthing if it's being used to hold a toy. It takes a little while to get them set in a habit but it's worth it. 

My dogs will actually seek out toys to greet visitors with now that they're grown.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

We rescued Teddy at 18 months and he was surprisingly mouthy when over excited or anxious. Definitely encourage your golden to have a toy in their mouth when greeting people. Teddy is totally obsessed with doing that now. Encourage them to interact and play with you with a toy not your arm/hand. His mouthyness decreased significantly by 2 and now at 3 we don’t have those issues.


----------



## KiraTheHyperPup (Nov 25, 2020)

Abeille said:


> First of all, most Golden puppies are mouthy. It's a very common issue. Get her a toy to hold on to. When someone comes over, give her the toy. No greetings unless she's holding onto it. Continue using the leash for control until she understands. Can't use your mouth for mouthing if it's being used to hold a toy. It takes a little while to get them set in a habit but it's worth it.
> 
> My dogs will actually seek out toys to greet visitors with now that they're grown.





CCoopz said:


> We rescued Teddy at 18 months and he was surprisingly mouthy when over excited or anxious. Definitely encourage your golden to have a toy in their mouth when greeting people. Teddy is totally obsessed with doing that now. Encourage them to interact and play with you with a toy not your arm/hand. His mouthyness decreased significantly by 2 and now at 3 we don’t have those issues.


Thank you, I will try giving her toys when guests come over from now on. She is in recovery from spaying now so it should be awhile before she goes back to her over hyper self. Hopefully she will get in the habit of bringing toys.


----------

